# eSATA DVD writer



## digigill (Sep 16, 2006)

I think it's great that the series 3 will allow expanding storage space to an external hard drive via the eSATA interface. 

I'd also like to see support for DVD writers via the eSATA interface. It could allow 1x record (simular to saving to a VCR if you wanted the ability to fast forward etc. while recording) or "best speed" to write at the max capabilities of slowest of TiVo/eSATA interface/writer to allow archiving to be done quicker and possible allow you to watch something else while archiving.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

It seems unlikely that this would be supported as long as transfers are blocked, for the same reasons. And once transfers are enabled you could copy shows to a PC to burn.


----------



## CardiacKid32 (Sep 20, 2006)

How about an eSATA DVD player - Hard Disk Combo Unit? Using the series 3 as both a great dvr and a up scaling DVD player. One remote, great decoder and scaler, tivo written dvd user interface. How could that be a loser?


----------

